# She's Back



## Angus (Sep 8, 2011)

http://www.noaanews.noaa.gov/stories2011/20110908_lanina.html

La Niña, which contributed to extreme weather around the globe during the first half of 2011, has re-emerged in the tropical Pacific Ocean and is forecast to gradually strengthen and continue into winter.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 8, 2011)

:grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Nick (Sep 8, 2011)

Yay, Snow!


----------



## JimG. (Sep 9, 2011)

I believe we are going to have an excellent winter this coming season.

Lots of snow.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 9, 2011)

won't snow within 100 miles of Hartford as I have skis wider than 68mm for the first time...


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 9, 2011)

Madroch said:


> won't snow within 100 miles of Hartford as I have skis wider than 68mm for the first time...



I've had 80mm under foot and since then it has been crazy!


----------

